# How to install X.Org on 9.0-RC1?



## techtonik (Nov 10, 2011)

Following instruction from http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-install.html I enter:


```
pkg_add -r xorg
```

But it fails with:
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-current/Latest/xorg.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)


My root disk is just 2Gb and I can't compile the stuff from ports.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2011)

Set PACKAGESITE to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/ (the packages-9-current directory doesn't exist).


----------



## techtonik (Nov 11, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> (the packages-9-current directory doesn't exist).



Why? If I supposed to test FreeBSD 9.0 RC1 then package installation clearly doesn't work. It's not at all user-friendly requiring people who'd like to test new FreeBSD start with searching for help.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2011)

It's a release candidate.  You're supposed to know what you're doing.


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 11, 2011)

Once it's changed to packages-9-stable, you don't need to do that again utterly till 10 arrives.


----------



## techtonik (Nov 11, 2011)

YZMSQ said:
			
		

> Once it's changed to packages-9-stable, you don't need to do that again utterly till 10 arrives.



If you need to change the URL to packages-9-stable when testing RC anyway, and there is no such thing as packages-9-current, why not to ship RC with the correct setup already?


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 12, 2011)

techtonik said:
			
		

> If you need to change the URL to packages-9-stable when testing RC anyway, and there is no such thing as packages-9-current, why not to ship RC with the correct setup already?


Hi, when I upgrade my box from 8.2 to 9.0 RC1, there's only packages-9-current on each mirror, and packages-9-stable hasn't been born till these days recently. Say, it changes after it's "released"(maybe not so proper to take this word) to the public.


----------



## techtonik (Nov 12, 2011)

YZMSQ said:
			
		

> Hi, when I upgrade my box from 8.2 to 9.0 RC1, there's only packages-9-current on each mirror, and packages-9-stable hasn't been born till these days recently. Say, it changes after it's "released"(maybe not so proper to take this word) to the public.



That explains it a bit, but still not sufficient to disqualify request to "have all ISO downloads shipped properly configured for package installation" as a valid feature request. The stuff that requires you to know what you're doing is the reason for all human errors. )

Back to the topic. I still can't install X.Org. Lame question, but it's really weird - how to set this PACKAGESITE variable? I do:

```
host# env | grep PAG
PAGER=more
host# set PACKAGESITE=whatever
host# env | grep PACK
host#
```


----------



## Cinolt (Nov 13, 2011)

C Shell (csh,tcsh):

```
setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/
```
Bourne Shell (sh,bash):

```
export PACKAGESITE=ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/
```


----------



## techtonik (Nov 14, 2011)

Cinolt said:
			
		

> C Shell (csh,tcsh):
> 
> ```
> setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/
> ```



Thanks. That explains it. I guess `csh` is default root shell in FreeBSD.


----------

